# Another bad headline for Utah



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I’ve brought this subject up a few times, in regards to high school sports, pro sports, etc. and yet, can Utah go a month without an embarrassing headline on racism? Hell do we go a week? And yet our legislature and too much of the public would prefer we sugar coat this conversation and avoid talking about it as much as we can. The state needs as much conversation on this issue as it can get. And there needs to be a far more hostile attitude towards racism and racist behavior in this state because it’s waaaay too passively brushed off too often.

By the way the Justice Department will be dropping a similar report on Alpine school district in the coming months on very similar (worse from some things I’ve heard) issues of more racist behavior in our state. So won’t be too long before another national headline with racism and Utah hits yet again.









DOJ investigation reveals ‘serious and widespread racial harassment’ in this Utah school district


Here’s what a Department of Justice investigation revealed about the experiences of Black, Asian American students in Davis District schools.




www.deseret.com


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I am a member of a family that is multi-racial by both birth and adoption so the issue of racism hurts and impacts my family directly. Unfortunately, the ultimate solution lies in the ability of the human family to love and accept each other despite differences, both physical and ideological. When it is boiled down, racism is nothing more than a form of hate. We focus on racism because it is one of the most apparent forms of hate but it is actually a small part of a much bigger picture. Humans find so many reasons and effective ways to hate each other! Racism its self is often used strategically in the ideological hate wars among humans. No better weapon to use against one's hated enemy than to assign them the title of 'racist'.--------SS


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm so sick of this. Okay, buckle up, this is going to be a long one.

In this day and age, I think most claims of racism are either made up, blown out of proportion, or made to be something their not. EVERYTHING is racist these days. Thomas Jefferson is now considered racist. Public lands is considered racists. The Utah chapter of BLM considers the American flag racist. I'm not being hyperbolic, im summarizing news articles that have come up in news over the last few months or so.

And.. they just keep doing it. The term racist, or racism, is losing i'ts "punch" so to speak. If someone called me a racist today, id tell them "here's a quarter, call someone who cares", not that they'd get the reference. The charge of "Racist" has been used as a political cudgel for awhile now. What bothers me, is that at some point, their going to legitimize the "complaints" of actual racists. Something which I think most people haven't actually seen in real life. It bears mentioning that some people will act like racists, just to get a rise out of people. The number of actual racists, in terms of "White supremists" is actually very low. 

Tell you what, i'm half chinese, and half german. How's that for a melting pot mix? Most people would, in fact, most have, assumed that my father is the german, and my mother is chinese. It's acutally the other way around. I could make the charge that people are racist or sexist, on that alone, but doing so is a bunch of horse****. It's not how I roll.

As the states go, I've been to Arkansas, Mississippi, Alabama, Texas, California, Nevada, and obviously Utah. How many white supremacists have i personally met in the last 29 years of my 48 years on this planet? TWO. Exactly two. You know how I know? It was a moment in the work truck. One on either side of me, riding bitch. "Yeah when we heard you was coming here, we figured you'd be black. Your okay though". Actual white suprimsts aren't loud and proud. They usually keep their thoguhts to themselves, and under hushed tones. After that day, i got to hear a lot more from them, and only when it was just us. I didn't agree with them, but I was glad i was considered "ok". 

Now that's not to say more don't exist, I know more exist. When I worked in IT, part of my job was to find actual racists on the internet. It was part of cataloging the entire freaking internet into a database (yes, seriously). To do so, I had to learn all the lingo and code words. It made my head hurt, but I can spot the real deal out far more easily then most people can. Ever hear of the 14 words of David lane? The significance of the number 88 or 1488? Go look it up. That's just the easy stuff i could mention, goes much deeper then that. I'm sure by now my knowledge on the subject is obsolete.

Now, sad to say, I've actually personally seen more racists overseas and in California. Most of these SJW types stateside have no freaking clue. Racism overseas is almost normal. ESPECIALLY in asia. Ethnic purity is a thing. "Ameriasians", now there's a 2nd class citizen. This doesn't exist in America like it does in asia. Ever been denied service in a resturant because of your nationality? I have overseas. It's embittering to say the least.

And california, my daughter is such an innocent kid. Visting family that live out there, my 7 going on 8 year old doesn't understand why the other girls on the playground won't play with her. Yeah shes playing with another girl her age, then her mother goes and talkes to her, then this kid goes, "sorry, my mommy says i can't play with you". Meamwhile, she's off playing with other asian kids. My ddaughter doesn't understand, "how come she can play with those kids and not me?"

Another ****ing favorite is a friend of my aunt on my dads side of the family, looks at my daughter and says over dinner "She's so diluted".

Yeah racism exists, but i't doesnt exist like, or appear as, what the current media narrative would have you believe. Stateside, the most racism I have ever seen, has been in california, primariily as an offshoot of group idenity poltiics.

Racism in Utah? It's overblown.

While on my this soapbox that will probably result in me getting hit with the ban hammer.

That hyphen... that Damnable hyphen. It needs to go. Few things i hate more then that **** hyphen. 

I'm an "blahblah-American". No, your confused. Your either American, or you are not American. This long and overused hyphen has probably caused more division in this country. Just railing against the hyphen is considered racist these days. Because American culture, has been transmogrified into "White culture". Cleaver how the progentiors of group identity politics have done that.

I'm going to continue to identify as just "American", with no pretentious prefix. I've been checking the other box and writing it in, for years, every chance i get.

Okay, i'm done.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry, but I don't think this thread is a fit for an outdoor forum. An important issue for Utah and the rest of the country but not in the best interest of the UWN.


----------

